# Surgery Went Well



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

As some of you know, I had surgery on my right shoulder to repair a torn rotater cuff
yesterday. All went very well. Will be sore for a few days and wont being doing much for awhile.
I am not to move my arm at the shoulder for 6 weeks and have a special made sling to help
keep it immobilized. 


Rodney


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rodney 

Glad to hear your surgery went well. 

Good luck with the rehab. 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Good News Rodney, glad to hear everything went well!! The Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, glad to hear that you came through okay! Good news!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

yea Me too Gald to hear everything is well


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney, glad to hear everything went well! You can still run trains with one arm









tom h


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks 
The shoulder is sore but other than that everything is good 
I did get out and ran one of the K-27 and a few cars on Thursday. 
I going to scratchbuild some DRGW NG coaches. I cut styrene 
strips and started gluing them together for the windows today. 
It will take a few days to get all the windows glued up. Will 
do a how to thread in under modeling 
Rodney


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to hear.

I had the same surgery 10 years ago now, and have had no problems since.

Hope you have the same experience.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So your left handed????? I think you should stick to running so you do pull an "ooooppppssss".


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it all went well, Rodney. Stay out of the truck for a while...


----------

